# Batman Begins



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Totally rocked!
This movie more than made up for the ones which preceded it. If the others had been made this way they would have been a lot more successful and respected.
In fact, it was so much better that if they remade the first films using this director it they would be big hits. 

If you had decided to avoid this movie because the others left too bad a taste in your mouth, then never fear, for the breathmint is here!

Even ignoring style for a moment, the plot was really very good, I thought. This is a nice long movie, too, which is good, because it had a lot to cram into it.

The only thing I didn't like was the little teaser bit at the end setting up the sequel, on account of a flagrant continuity violation, but only comic fans should notice or care.

All in all, this movie was worth the wait and it lived up to the hype.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like cool... but I dunno if I can watch it soon. Jusy spent for Shark Tale and Star Wars


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

ppl on the other forums i visit are giving this movie two thumbs up.
it wasnt on my "must see" list, but i think i'll go watch it this weekend because of what ppl have been saying.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, comic Geek_Baby, you're going to love this movie when you finally see it.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> I'm a comic book geek, bu ti haven't seen it yet!!!!!! i have tons of BM comics, but i haven't seen the movie!!!!!! they are making an x-men 3 and a spider-man 3 in case anyone is curios ( I LOVE COMICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> The dude who played cyclpos in x-men is the dude who plays batman


another fan of those movies I can't wait for fantastic4 it looks so good I love these kind of movies


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i heard that the actor for batman begins will return for another two batman movies.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Fantastic 4 looks awesome!!!!!!!! excpet for the thing, he looks really fake, but its a comic book movie, so who knows?
> BATMAN???????2 MORE MOVIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEEEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


I side with you man I can't wait for other good movies


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

OldSalt, is it a prequeal? I just don't get where it comes in with all the other movies. Looks like the best Batman yet. I can't wait to see it either!

BTW, this brings up a idea? Would you want me to start a movie forum?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A movie forum? Nah, we already have THIS forum for stuff like that, but hey, I guess you could always run a poll on it; maybe others would disagree.

As for Batman Begins, it is sort of a prequel, but really it's a complete restart. 
The four other movies don't fit in with this one at all, so it's no wonder you can't figure out where it's supposed to go.
This is the first of a whole new batch of Bat-movies which will be a lot closer to the way the comic book series really is instead of that silly goofiness we got with those last two movies. You could sort of look at this new series as a replacement for the last one, and judging from what I've seen so far, this new batch will make us forget all about the others.

Oh, yes, it's definately the best movie of the five.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what's with the batmobile being a huge tank in batman begins?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've never seen any of them. this'll be my first I guess.


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

fishboy said:


> what's with the batmobile being a huge tank in batman begins?


well, its the first model of the batmobile.
if you watch the movie its has a pretty nice feel to it. 
knowing where he gets all his cool toys.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

When he was first getting started, he didn't go to the trouble to have a custom-made batmobile built. Instead he used a forgotten old failed prototype of a vehicle that Wayne Industries had developed and mothballed. He added a few nifty features and painted it black, and lo, thus was born the first Batmobile. 
This of course was a mistake, for if Lucius Fox was able to instantly determine that Bruce and Batman were the same guy just by seeing the car, then it's a safe bet that someone else did as well.
There is one highly unusual car chase scene in the movie. It might even be a cinematic first.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally saw it tonight. I must say somethings that shouldnt have been so predictable were. With all the hype it got I was kinda disappointed. Also Bale's lips were disturbing looking. All in all good though. It was my first batman movie so I guess I cant compare to the others


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If this is batman begins what were all the other movies that have been out? JK

I saw the bat car on the nascar race last weekend. It was a bit strange looking


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I love this movie I just saw it it was amazing I can't wait to see it again.
the only thing about his lips where when he had a beard then they looked super thin and kind wierd. But all in all the best movie ever.


----------



## Jwee1125 (Sep 27, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> What i totally am afraid of is like, batman being a wimp, cuz the guy who plays him (who also plays cyclops) is such a wimp in x-men!!!!


Christian Bale played Batman in Batman Begins
James Marsden played Cyclops in all the X-Men movies so far.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> ya I don't like cyclpos


How about the new guy uni-brow he is cyclpos cousin.


----------

